# Which Thick Diameter arrows for 3D?



## Diesel325 (Feb 26, 2008)

*3-d arrows*

i have shot the cx linejammers for about 2 3d seasons and one spot season and really like them. they fly really good with no problems, you should love them.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*not too lite*

but what about the new easton logs in 27 ??? those are as wide as a trackor trailer....


----------



## promod1385 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have shot indoor 3d and spots with the FatBoys. They are very durable and i recommend them to anyone.


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

How about the Victory XRingers in either regular or HV model. They are avaliable in .250 and .350 spine. Gold tip X cutter components fit in them.
Charlie


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

I agree, the Easton Fat Boys, GoldTip UL Pro X-Cutters, the CX LineJammers are good shafts.


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

I shot the CX linejammers and liked them alot, but I am now shooting fatboys and like them even better. They seem to fly out of my Pro-Elite better. Just my 2 cents....Ron


----------



## figtide (Jan 16, 2006)

The X-Cutters and Fatboys are hard to beat. I don't think the Carbon Express arrows are as durable.


----------



## rustyfence (Aug 3, 2006)

I used to reccommend fatboys or linejammers in threads like this, but I have a new favorite. I got 2 dozen X-ringer HV's last week. Out of the entire 2 dozen, there was only a 1 grain variance in weight, and all arrows were EXTREMELLY straight. They fly better than anything I have shot before. I highlly reccommend you give them a shot. They are fatter than a fatboy, but skinnier than the linejammers.


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

*X-Ringer HV's?*

Sorry, never heard of those, who makes them?


----------



## rustyfence (Aug 3, 2006)

Iluvatar said:


> Sorry, never heard of those, who makes them?


That would be Victory. Best of the best in my opinion. Fatboys, and linejammers are tied for second though. They are great shafts as well. I just think the victory X-ringer's have tighter weight and straightness tolerances.


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

I like the fatboy's alot. I recommend you shoot a 400 with the specs you listed.


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

*Victory*

I've heard talk of them, but where do you get them? All of my research has been done in my Lancaster Catalog and they are not in there...

edit: Found them on there website. Look nice. So from what I gather, the .250 spined arrows are what I'd want, 7.6 gpi is nice. I did not see their diameter listed. The website says that the weight tolerance is only 3 grains. Thats worse than the rest?


----------



## rustyfence (Aug 3, 2006)

Iluvatar said:


> I've heard talk of them, but where do you get them? All of my research has been done in my Lancaster Catalog and they are not in there...


www.victoryarchery.com

Quickdraw sells them here in the Archery Talk classifieds. He also give a small discount to Archery Talk buyers. PM him with all your questions. He is a super nice guy and very helpful. If you decide to talk to him, let him know I sent ya to him:wink:


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

rustyfence said:


> www.victoryarchery.com
> 
> Quickdraw sells them here in the Archery Talk classifieds. He also give a small discount to Archery Talk buyers. PM him with all your questions. He is a super nice guy and very helpful. If you decide to talk to him, let him know I sent ya to him:wink:


thanks, I'll definitely consider these.


----------



## kcarcherguy (Feb 18, 2005)

Fatboys are great 3D arrows. You can also put pin nocks in them for added protection in the 12 ring!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Goldtip Xcutters*



Iluvatar said:


> I am thinking of getting some thick diameter arrows for 3D. Currently I have my regular, heavy CX Maxima Hunter 350's but I think I want to stow those away until the fall and get some lightweight, line-cutting fatties. Been looking at the GoldTip UL Pro X-Cutters, the CX LineJammers and the Easton Fat Boys. I like the price and the Straightness/Weight tolerances of the GT's, but the .250 spine concerns me. The Fatboys have better spine (.400) but the Straightness/Weight tolerances are not as tight. The LineJammers seem to be the most well rounded, but are the most expensive. I shoot 64#'s and have a 29" DL. What do you guys recommend?



Would work great for your set up. Excellant arrows. I shoot mine at 60lbs and 28 1/2" draw. I shoot 90 grns in the end of mine but would recommend you shoot 100grns with that set up. They stack tight and hit behind the pin. I use 2.8 duravanes with pin nocks.
DB


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

kcarcherguy said:


> Fatboys are great 3D arrows. You can also put pin nocks in them for added protection in the 12 ring!



Unless someone's trying to match my "5" on the rear end of target, I'm not to worried about "the hood":wink:


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Daniel Boone said:


> Would work great for your set up. Excellant arrows. I shoot mine at 60lbs and 28 1/2" draw. I shoot 90 grns in the end of mine but would recommend you shoot 100grns with that set up. They stack tight and hit behind the pin. I use 2.8 duravanes with pin nocks.
> DB


Sorry, which ones do you recommend?


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

I wouldn't let the straightness or lack therof keep you from buying fatboys. 
I don't think there is a shooter on the face of the earth that's good enough to tell the diff. between a fatboy's straightness and a X cutter.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Iluvatar said:


> Sorry, never heard of those, who makes them?


Victory Arrows, Very good choice!


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

pound for pound, you will like them all, but I would go with the Gold Tips, Ultralight pro 22's with 80gr glue in bullet points will give you about 9.3% F.O.C. and will shoot great in the wind..........JMO


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Carbon tech hippos*

Go with the 400 carbon tech hippos XP shafts .015 straightness and spine matched thru the entire dozen if your on the spot there in the spot!!!Later Clyde


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

why not the Gold tip pro 22's, fatter shaft and great spine with mini blazer, and pin nocks and glue in point?


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

viperarcher said:


> why not the Gold tip pro 22's, fatter shaft and great spine with mini blazer, and pin nocks and glue in point?


i use these and love them.


----------



## primitiveweapon (Mar 20, 2007)

I shoot the Arrow Dynamic .395 Mag Arrows. They are lighter and as big as most arrows out there.

I have the blue (8gpi) and yellow (7.5gpi) and they fly like darts......sorta look like darts too.

http://www.nitrostinger.com/products.cfm


----------



## nelsonb6 (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm new to the target game, but I noticed you mentioned Gold-Tip x-cutters, what I bought this year. I'm shooting a vectrix 30.5" at 66 lbs with 2.3" AAE's on the back of them, 100gr points. I've got you on draw length a bit, but I've had no problems with getting them to spine and group great out to 50 yards. 
I used the same arrows (with 4" feathers) on Vegas face this year out of a Conquest 4 at 65#, not producing as much energy as the Hoyt and still had no trouble with spine. 

I have some Fatboys now too, Gold-Tips were considerably cheaper and are 25/64 diameter... If you shoot anything like I do, they'll gain you a few points.


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

How about the Beman 9.3s? Same arrow as a Fatboy, only .005" straightness instead of .002". Uses Fatboy components and only cost $67 per dozen.

I shoot Fatboys and 9.3s and can't tell the difference.


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

X cutters


----------



## Justin17 (May 4, 2006)

For your setup I'd say Carbon Express Line Jammer-SS.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

GT X-cutters....


----------



## archery3d247 (Mar 8, 2008)

go with the GT 22's i shoot them with 125 up front at 28" and they will flat group. I use to shoot the x-cutters but did not like the way they would group.........




Mathews
Drenalin
70 lbs at 27"
22's at 351 grains


----------

